# Set of four Eng Squares



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*OOooo… * that is SO Pretty!!!

*SO COOL!*

You're a happy puppy! LOL


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice and useful gift ,just perfect .
I want a set too and likely order one .
When you make a good box for them post it please, but it better be square !!! LOL


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Good grief, in the U.S. we couldn't make the box alone for that price!
Great find.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Those are really good ….careful they will rust easy…mine did ..


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't beat a good set of squares…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Ken.

I really do need to get some good squares and replace those plastic draftsman triangles.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Now that's a nice set.

Lee


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

By any chance , are they made by GROZ ?


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, these look just like my Groz set


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

They must be popular as they are now backordered


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

They do look like Groz, but I'm not sure as it doesnt say that anywhere. Could be the same factory, who knows this day in age. I do feel there worth the money and very accurate though. Thx for the replys.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Covered/coated with oil, which may ruin a future finish? If they are precise enough, keep 'em, just remove the oil and lacquer/wax them or something. Good score!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's nice to have a set of different sized squares for different sized jobs/projects. Thnx for the review and link


----------



## elingeniero (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't drop them, or you'll need to have them checked and possibly recalibrated.

I bought a set of 4 made by PEC Tools (2, 3, 4 and 6 inches), with a guaranteed precision of 0.0006" over the length of the beam. Came with a certificate of inspection, even. I also have a set of their adjustable parallels that I set up router and drill press fences with (along with a set of calipers).

Pat Warner makes an aluminum try square set up so it will sit on the edge of a board without falling off, guaranteed accurate to within 0.0008" over the length of the beam, and will recalibrate them once for free.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I like blondie!
Nice set.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

